# Airless pump for knockdown?



## EstrogenHostage (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys - nice forum you've got here!

I am working on a house where I am removing acoustic texture in poor condition. It's already down and I am dealing with problems with the taping from the water I used. I have a hopper gun where the hopper is part of the gun, but used it on a few small jobs and don't relish the thought of using it on 1500 square feet. I am looking for a new airless sprayer now, probably a used graco 1095. 

I do not do a lot of texture, maybe one or two a year; so I am looking to make this work for me. I realize it's not ideal and will have minor limitations, which I am willing to live with. I figure I'll do this and then repack the pump afterwards since it's in unknown condition now. I have a few questions:

1) Will this be enough pump to do what I want?
2) What treatment do I need to do to the ceiling to keep the wet mud from damaging my tape again?
3) Do the airless machines require an air compressor? What CFM requirements are there? I have 4.5 CFM at 90 PSI. 


On another note - why do some folks on here dislike the hopper machines? They seem to be considered inferior for some reason. I am referring to the ones with a pump and hose to the gun assembly. 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

your lady must be quite the battle axe


----------



## EstrogenHostage (Mar 23, 2011)

Naw, she's real nice and easy to get along with. 

The problem is that we've got three kids - all girls under age 6. And she's pregnant again....don't know what that one is going to be. It sure surprised the heck out of me to find out that they start life out the same way....kind of up tight and a little difficult to get along with! I love them all dearly, but they sure can be difficult sometimes!

Funny story...last night my daughter got mad at one of the other ones. I asked her why she got so mad at her sister. She said "I don't know why I'm mad at her. I just am!" I gave her a kiss and then told her it came with the long hair and girl parts. Then my wife got mad at me for telling her that. Nobody but me saw the irony in this whole situation. 

Anyway, the username got started as a joke on another forum. It kind of stuck. I wanted to put it on the back of my boat, but got shot down for that one too!


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like you need to remove the existing tape and re-tape. It's not the water you used. The existing tape is blistering due to lack of mud under tape.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have a three and a half year old daughter. i understand. i think your explanation to your daughter was totally correct. that's why your wife got mad.


----------



## EstrogenHostage (Mar 23, 2011)

JohnnyMudd said:


> Sounds like you need to remove the existing tape and re-tape. It's not the water you used. The existing tape is blistering due to lack of mud under tape.




I went and cut out the sections that were bad and replaced them with new tape, maybe 2-3 4' sections per room. Is that sufficient or do you think I'll have trouble with the paint wetting it further? I was going to prime before I spray the mud.


----------

